# Fish River



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Fished Fish River today for a few hours. Managed 5 keeper bass. All on soft plastics on an ourgoing tide. Fish were relating to structure off the bank @ ambush points. Tide shifted and so did the fish. Lots of bait in the water for the gar and birds. The crappie fishermen pretty much had the place tied up making the whole river a "no wake" zone. 

Should have gone to Tensaw, Escambia, Perdido,.....................


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Well you had a nice day for being out on the water. Thanks for the report. I have my taste buds set for some crappie.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *jpaul (11/13/2008)*
> 
> Should have gone to Tensaw, Escambia, Perdido,.....................




I've fished the Tensaw several times over the past couple of weeks and it has been producing large slot, small bull reds, and speckled trout.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (11/13/2008)*Well you had a nice day for being out on the water. Thanks for the report. I have my taste buds set for some crappie.


I'm with you Midnight... :hungry

Thanks for the report Ipaul

:letsdrink


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Agree. I fished Tensaw the past Saturday. The place was covered with specs. Just had to find the birds diving.


----------

